# Duplex service, 1 drop



## Jonl (Oct 17, 2010)

I am giving an estimate on a new over head service to feed a duplex building. I want to use 1 service drop and then feed 2 meters, with a load center for each. They will be next to each other on the same wall. Should I install a gutter above the 2 meter main panels and splice the feed with polaris taps? Is there a better way to do this?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

2 gang meter socket?


----------



## Jonl (Oct 17, 2010)

I did see some. I guess I could nipple down to separate sub panels...


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jonl said:


> I did see some. I guess I could nipple down to separate sub panels...


I have no idea of the prices off the top of my head, but it seems that would probably be cheaper to do it that way


----------



## Jonl (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok, my next question. Can both "services" share the 2 required ground rods with a #6 solid?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Jonl said:


> Ok, my next question. Can both "services" share the 2 required ground rods with a #6 solid?


1 drop = 1 service, no matter how many meters are on it.


----------



## Jonl (Oct 17, 2010)

Gotcha thanks.


----------

